# Painting Tank with Fish Inside



## rphox2003 (Aug 30, 2018)

Has anybody ever painted their tank (exterior background) with the fish inside?

I'm wondering because I read an article that said to do it BEFORE adding fish. If you already have fish, use a poster/vinyl background.

I'd also appreciate any suggestions on types of paint. I watched a video where the guy said any acrylic, water-based paint is good but a salesman at the store told me acrylic won't stick to glass.

TIA.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I painted the back of my tank with fish in it and had no problem. I used a latex flat black paint and applied it with a small foam roller.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I can't see it being a problem.

I use black or blue rustoleum paint, drys fast and does a great job. 
I mask off the 2 sides next to the back so no paint gets on them. 
Don't put your first coat on too thick, I like to roll each coat in a different direction and wait a few hours between each coat. 
I like 4 coats to give a nice full coverage.

As mentioned a small flat sponge roller works best, I wouldn't recommend spray paint.

In my fry tanks that contain no substrate I like to paint the bottom of the tank too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

shiftyfox said:


> In my fry tanks that contain no substrate I like to paint the bottom of the tank too.


Plus one.


----------



## rphox2003 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks all.

I'm still considering PlastiDip spray but not real keen on using spray paint inside the house.
Too bad I cannot do the bottom too but, as I wrote, I already have fish in the tank.

Thanks again.


----------

